# Wed. night anybody still want to meet up?



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Well since Scott usually rounds us up for a wed night get together, and i think he is out fishing, I was wondering if anybody wanted to meet at the oarhouse or something. Let me know.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Or maybe Buckets.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

How about this week.:letsdrink Nicole wants to go and my buddy (Buckheimer) wants to go. He is new to the forum.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I won't be around this week, I have folks looking for a home, so I am running in the evenings helping them out.

Have a good time.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I can give Scott a call and see if the marina is available. Personally don't feel like hitting a bar tonight(no fear,the world ain't coming to an end) Out fishing late last night. Stand by.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bonita dan (4/23/2008)*Personally don't feel like hitting a bar tonight(no fear,the world ain't coming to an end) Out fishing late last night. Stand by.


Glad you qualified that statement Dan! I know half the forum was getting ready to check on you. :letsparty


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay,just spoke to the control tower and it looks like Island Cove is the place if yall wanna hang out there. Let me know or heck just show up :letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks David for caring:reallycrying We didn't put the boat back onto the trailer till 10 last night so waking up at 5am was a little tuff this morning. Ain't nothing a couple of cold ones can't knock the cobwebs out with.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll meet yall there. Around 6 maybe a lil earlier.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah I got in around 11:00 last night themarina sounds good. I will see you there a little after 6 or so.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I'll head down for a little while. 1st day I have logged on to the pff IN 5 days. :banghead

Been busy. Well, I guess know food so I will bring my normal 3 beers. :letsdrink


----------

